# Autotrail LED Striplights



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi,
has anyone replaced the LED striplights above the sink and fridge (I have a Tracker). The originals are from Labtec and are available from Autotrail - I think they are about £20 each. 
Are there cheaper reliable replacements to be had anywhere??

Thanks
John


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

How old is your 'van? Mine is eighteen months old and the dealer sent me some f.o.c.. He told me that they obtain them from Pennine Leisure Supplies.


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

It's a 2008 bt I think they are the same.

John


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I have changed a few on my Chieftain (2010) They were supplied FOC from AT.

You need to be careful that you get the correct ones or they will not match what AT have installed.

AT sent me some via the dealer and I installed them myself to save a trail to the dealers. It's a very simple job. Make sure you get the correct polarity as LED's only work one way.

Once I had them installed and switched them on. The one I replaced above the drivers side sofa comes on with the same switch as the other side. The new one was a very cold stark light and the older one was a nice warm more yellow light and it looked stupid and made the upholstery look two different colours.

I contacted AT and they informed me they come in white and warm white. I had been supplied the white. So new ones were sent and I changed them out too the warm and all was well.

You say your van is 2008. Is it 3 years old yet...if not may be covered by Warranty.

Regards,

Stewart


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

stewartwebr said:


> You say your van is 2008. Is it 3 years old yet...if not may be covered by Warranty.


If it is I was diddled....mine's a 2009 and I've had to pay to replace the kitchen strip.

The one that AT supplied (it was approx £20 fitted) are different to the originals...whereas the original had very distinct individual LEDs (must be wired in 3s as it's a set of 3 that started to flicker), the new ones, while obviously still being LEDs, create more of a single "strip" of light. No worries for me as it's the kitchen light so doesn't need to match the others, but if it was a lounge unit I'd probably have wanted to replace as a pair so they matched.

To paraphrase my dealer..."they're not the same as the original because AT have stopped doing those...you can draw your own conclusions about how reliable they were".

Interesting that there's cool & warm white available. My kitchen one is definitely cool, but we've now got a bedroom one starting to go...will ask for the warm for that area.

Paul


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

You weren't diddled AT won't replace them and suggested I try Labcraft, but as I understand it, they guarantee for just 2 years so probably flogging a dead horse on that one!!
I was aware there are warm and cool LED's but trying to find out what's actually fitted in the first place is difficult......like most things these days, too many options!!

John


----------

